# Safest place in Britain



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I love to hunt wood pigeon, they have to be one of my fav targets, so this has to be the safest place in Britain for them, 
I have a pair nest every year in my tree, they are starting to get tame they will come within 3feet of me, to feed, jeff


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff, it looks mouthwatering to me


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Pop em!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------

